# First Trip with YT Decoy



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got back from a trip to Dixie National Forest with new YT Decoy Pro Race. I am totally in love. We did Bunker Creek at Brian's Head. Thunder Mountain near Bryce. Did the Navajo Lake Loop in both directions and parts of the Virgin River Rim Trail. A lot of people riding eMTB's out there and no attitude. Here are a few pics/


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk (Nov 9, 2009)

Love mine, too! It shreds N* and Sierra chunk. Heading out on my first road trip today and wondering how you recharged. I bought my first generator to supplement the solar on my Sprinter in case the bike wants too much power because it's really hard to play catch up on the solar batts. Thinking of heading to Brian Head later this summer, myself. My buddy's build crew was working there recently.


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

redhawk said:


> Love mine, too! It shreds N* and Sierra chunk. Heading out on my first road trip today and wondering how you recharged. I bought my first generator to supplement the solar on my Sprinter in case the bike wants too much power because it's really hard to play catch up on the solar batts. Thinking of heading to Brian Head later this summer, myself. My buddy's build crew was working there recently.


I was able to charge it with a 1000 watt inverter off the battery with 140 watt's of solar coming in. I topped it off every day rather than let it get too low. A generator will probably do it faster.

You won't be disappointed with Brian Head.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

